

Google To Go Nuclear - whyleym
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/31/exclusive-google-to-go-nuclear/

======
pg
For about 10 seconds I believed this. Given their power needs it would be a
reasonable move to get into power generation technology, and nuclear would be
the nerd's choice.

~~~
jcl
FWIW, they're already doing solar:

<http://news.cnet.com/8301-10784_3-5749586-7.html>

[http://www.jasonmorrison.net/content/2009/touring-googles-
so...](http://www.jasonmorrison.net/content/2009/touring-googles-solar-panel-
installation/)

------
CWuestefeld
_Nuclear is an obvious next step for the company._

An early start on April Fools day?

~~~
icey
It's already April 1st in Australia; so I'm going to go with yes.

------
rationalbeaver
Google replies: <http://blog.google.org/2010/03/gooey-googley-energy.html>

------
aero142
What strange article. I find it reasonable that Google might want to
experiment with small nuclear reactors. Then the author goes off into
imagination land suggesting that Google might colonize and become and
independent nuclear armed nation which would need Mutually Assured Destruction
against China. Seriously strange.

------
thenbrent
Google has been considering going nuclear since at least 2006:

"Should Google Go Nuclear? Clean, cheap, nuclear power (no, really)"
<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1996321846673788606#>

Granted, other than the title they've chosen for the video, there isn't a
focus in this video on Google actually adopting Nuclear energy. But they were
clearly trying to start changing the perception of nuclear energy as far back
as 2006.

------
medecau
_To be clear, most of this is speculation. All we’ve confirmed is that Google
has acquired a company with a new enrichment process and that they have begun
researching small, nuclear portable generators._

